# Guess what... an ATI radeon 9700 question!

## deurk

Basically, pretty simple question... WHO SUCCEDED AND HOW?

I've read a couple of forums and threads in there but nothing really probant for me. Which drivers should I use, how do I configure XFree... ... ...

Help   :Razz: 

----------

## deurk

I saw a few posts concerning ATI DRIVERS to be installed... are those the ati-drivers in portage or ati-gatos?

Anybody?

Pliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiz   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## schroedinger

which xfree version are you using?

----------

## deurk

4.2.1 but I would like to use 4.3 if possible...

Could you give me the options I have?

----------

## schroedinger

if you use xfree 4.2.x, you have to install the driver provided by ATI. You can download them on their website under "find driver" a.s.o.

1)you have to download the driver for xfree-4.2.x (rpm packet).

2)install the rpm (rpm -ihv --nodeps fgl..............rpm)

3)you need the agpgart kernel !!!module!!! (if you do make menuconfig you'll find it in the "character devices" menu) loaded

4) change into /lib/modules/fglrx/build_mod directory and tip "./make.sh"

5)tip "cd.." and tip "./make_install.sh

6)now you have a compiled kernel module for your ati9700 --> tip "modprobe fglrx" and add  "fglrx" in /etc/modules_autoload

7)run "fglrxconfig" to configure xfree

 :Cool:  that's it

----------

## deurk

I'll try that buddy... Thanks for that quicklightning answer!!

----------

## oisch

when using xfree 4.3 all you need is the xfree-drm package (no ati-drivers). Works great here. Fast 2D accel, Xvideo, only DRI is missing. If you want to play games you should use xfree 4.2x

----------

## deurk

Argh!

So I don't want to install xfree 4.3!!   :Very Happy: 

Thanks dude!

----------

## Cappy

Actually DRI is not missing....you CAN have hardware accceration with xfree 4.3.  Its just with dual-head/multimonitor support that you loose harware 3-D. I have a Radeon 9000 Pro (GigaByte Maya II-Radeon 9000 Pro II) with good 3-D/OpenGL performance. So either way.....xfree4.2.x or 4.3.x. 4.2 you use the use the actual ATI made driver and 4.3 you use the "radeon" driver built in and the xfree-DRM module.If you go with 4.3 though, DO NOT build the kernel DRM in at all.....xfree takes care of that.

Cap  :Smile: 

----------

## deurk

Thanks, but I think I'll stick to the 4.2 Xfree since I've read that the built-in radeon drivers are far less efficiant than the ATI ones...

----------

## eGore911

I'm not quite sure, but i think ATI offers drivers for xfree 4.3.0, too. So you do not have to stick to the "xfree-driver"

----------

## deurk

Didn't see those ones... any link?

----------

## deurk

eGore911, I don't see any ati Xfree 3 drivers anywhere...

Even the ebuild ati-drivers in unstable is for <xfree2.4.99...

----------

## deurk

```
[root@shadow] /home/deurk# emerge -s ati-drivers

Searching...   

[ Results for search key : ati-drivers ]

[ Applications found : 1 ]

 

*  media-video/ati-drivers

      Latest version available: 2.5.1-r1

      Latest version installed: 2.5.1-r1

      Size of downloaded files: 4,998 kB

      Homepage:    http://www.ati.com

      Description: Ati precompiled drivers for r300, r250 and r200 chipsets
```

Works like a charm too   :Wink: 

Any ideas to push a bit the card, OC it?

Got a thing under windows to change an hex value in the BIOS of the card to be able to change frequencies for OC... Aybody tried it?

Anybody has result of glxgears?

----------

## gozu

no dri support for 9500/9700 chips in xfree-drm for 4.3 yet...

----------

